

A Malaysian Passenger Plane Crashed In East Ukraine - antr
http://www.businessinsider.com/malaysian-plane-crash-russia-border-2014-7

======
donohoe
From the NYTimes:

    
    
      The Interfax news agency said the airliner, with 295 
      people on board, crashed in Ukraine near the Russian
      border and that it may have been shot down.
    

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/18/world/europe/malaysian-
jet...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/18/world/europe/malaysian-jetliner-
missing-over-ukraine.html)

------
ashbrahma
There are some early reports indicating that the plane was shot down.
Absolutely heartbreaking!

~~~
antr
The Russian/Ukranian border isn't very safe these days, specially with a plane
being shot down just a few days ago... and this just happened a few hours ago:
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/17/ukraine-
claims-...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/17/ukraine-claims-plane-
shot-by-russian-missile)

~~~
magnacartic
Pretty ignorant to be flying over a conflict zone. I'm sure some common sense
would have avoided this.

~~~
rooneel
All the reports have clearly stated 'international air corridor'. Pretty
ignorant to be commenting on the issue without actually reading the article.
I'm sure some common sense would have avoided that.

~~~
tzs
This particular article says nothing about an "international air corridor".
You owe him an apology for accusing him of not reading the article when you
clearly did not read it yourself.

~~~
magnacartic
Thanks, tzs. So what if it's an international treaty, would you expect
terrorists (possibly, wanting to boast of their hardware superiority) to honor
it? There's always a risk in everything, but there are some known risks that
we should never take. Qantas, Korean and US airliners were already avoiding
Ukraine airspace altogether even without an ICAO ban. Sorry if the post hurt
your feelings, no malice intended.

------
ende
Malaysian jet missing in Ukraine? CNN must be up to this.

